# Chill little vegbox



## emfinite3131 (Nov 5, 2006)

My friends were getting rid of this rubbermaid container that they had in the garage. so i cleaned it really well, cut a few holes, mounted a couple of fans and a 200w 48 inch long flouro made specifically for growing, i cant remeber what kind of light it is though. i ended up getting my ak clones a little early so i had to gheto rig it a little but it works for now. the foil on the wals will be chaged out as soon as i get some time. temps with the top close never get hotter than 80 and with it open its around 76. works well in my bedroom and with the foil blocks out alot of the light that came through i thorow a blanket over it at night and keep the top open during the day and give them 24 hrs of light. works well so far its only been a week.
note: i am a patient and the number of plants kept is in accordance with ca prop 215. Viva medical mj


----------



## leelow (Nov 5, 2006)

looking good emfinite, how big is this rubbermaid, whats the model#. are there any light leaks?  p.s. i fell in love with aluminum duct tape, its super strongs stickier ,awesome, nashua's is the best , it will hold anything up,seals all,blocks light, great allpurpose tape. its expensive though. im addicted to it.anyway  best of grow luck to you.


----------



## emfinite3131 (Nov 5, 2006)

i got it for free from freinds who had it in their garage who were getting rid of it becasue they were moving so i dont know what model number it is but i was just at the home depot looking for cheap pots and i saw it for 120 back in the gardening section. some light leaks through at night out by the sides of the doors so i throw a blanket over it when i sleep because its in my bedroom and i can barely tell its on, i definatly do not recomend flowering in there or using an mh or hps because of the heat they produce in a small area like that. so far im suprised at how well its working, i thought it was a little hokey, but hey, its a free vegbox. the dims are probably like 4.5 feet long, 2.5 weet wide, and 3.5 ft hgih


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 14, 2006)

Dude, this is exactly what I'm trying to build.   Can you help with the dimensions?  Because I need to know if a fluro setup will fit on my growbox.  (The top I'm trying to use has only 2 feet and an inch but they make fluros at 2 feet)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great! Good luck with it!


----------

